# PC Zusammnstellung, was meint ihr?



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

So Leute habe einen Q6600 , 5870 und 4 gb ram!

Ich wollte mir bald einen neuen PC gönnen!

Grafikkarte : Asus 7970 DC2
           Ram : G.Skill Ares 16GB DDR3 1600
           CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
           Gehäuse : Fractal Design R4 W
           Mainboard : Asus P8Z77 V
           Netzteil : Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 550
           Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
           CPU : I5 3570K
SSD : Samsung 830 Basic
Lüfter : 1x FD R2 140
Bluray-Brenner: Pioneer BDR S07XLT
WLP : Arctic Cooling MX4

Ich spiele in 1920x1200 4xMSAA 16xAF DX11 Max Settings.


----------



## MichFancy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde den i5 3570K nehmen,der reicht locker,bei der Grafikkarte naja die 5870 ist ja schnell genug, aber wenns am Geld nicht fehlt hol dir die 7970.

Kannst ja mal hier gucken, Radeon HD 5870 vs Radeon HD 7970 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, brauchst Du den i5-3570K oder i7-3770K, der Xeon ist nicht übertaktbar. Daher reicht für den Xeon auch ein B75- oder H77-Board und ein kleinerer Kühler.

Der i5 reicht zum Spielen völlig aus, wenn die Programme, mit denen Du arbeitest, von virtuellen Kernen profitieren, kannst Du den i7 oder Xeon nehmen.

Die HD7970 ist etwas schneller (dank Wundertreiber ) und besser übertaktbar, die GTX 670 ist sparsamer unter Last und bietet PhyX, mit keiner der beiden Karten machst Du was falsch.


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ganz angenehm wären Links zu den Komponenten, wo man auch die Preise sehen kann. 

But anyways, das Netzteil ist super, aber auch teuer, eins für 80 Euro würde seinen Job ähnlich gut erledigen.
Das Gehäuse kann ich so gar nicht einschätzen und beim schnellen Googeln, gibt es da mehrere Modelle. 
Link pls. 
Die Festplatte sagt mir ohne Modelkennzeichnung so relativ wenig. Aber ich denke durchschnittlich sind die Seagates schneller.
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Bei der CPU fällt die Entscheidung schwer aus. Können vielleicht ein paar andere ihre Meinung abgeben, ich verkneife es mir noch bisher


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Dieses Netzteil ist günstiger be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Netzteil: 
BeQuiet E9 480w

CPU: 
mit OC den i5 3570k + Thermalricht Macho oder Alpenföhn Brocken
       ohne OC der i5 3450 + boxed oder sella.

Bei der Graka würde ich die Gigabyte 7970 nehmen ist schneller.

Die Festplatte vom Locuza würde ich auch gegen deine austauschen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

So, danke euch allen!

Zum einen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Enermax gemacht und das ist es mir Wert.
Dann ok die Gigabyte 7970 ist wohl Hammer.
Den CPU Kühler möchte ich auch nehmen.

Jetzt wird es interresant ,Festplatte? Ich habe eine 500 Seagste, die ist super. aber warum Seagate?
Sprich Stabil ohne Fehler?
Hat jemand die Festplatte und kann sie mir empfeheln?

Achso ich möchte nicht übertakten,i5 3570K?


----------



## polarwolf (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja nur ne theoretische Gegenüberstellung, besser finde ich diesen Vergleich, mit Benchmarks von vielen Games und Programmen: 

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

Da sieht man, dass die 7970 etwa doppelt so schnell ist wie die 5870.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Poste doch bitte einmal die genaue Bezeichnung vom Gehäuse.
Bei der Version mit 180mm Breite wird der Macho wohl nicht reinpassen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die seagate, die ist sehr schnell für eine HDD (einer der schnellsten) und leise ist sie auch, die hat noch nie rumgezockt bei mir.
Nimm das von BeQuiet das ist eines der besten die es gibt, leise sehr effizient ich glaub effizienter als das enermax.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht aber eine Nummer kleiner völlig aus: Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rechner wird unter Last so um die 300 Watt ziehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ist dennoch viel zu teuer für das was es leistet.
Ich würde immernoch das E9 nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Dann nimm doch Deine alte Festplatte. Aufrüsten kannst Du immer noch, wenn Du mehr Speicher brauchst .

Ohne OC nimmst Du den i5 3450 + H77 oder B75 Board. Frage der gewünschten Ausstattung. Boxed Kühler oder Alpenföhn Sella.


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Ähmm Epic Fail....nicht aufgepasst...

Danke an Power


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Beim B75 kann es aber sein, dass ein Bios Update nötig ist, um Ivy Bridge zu erkennen...dazu bräuchtest du ggf. eine Sandy Bridge CPU.
> 
> Am Besten du nimmst H77 da bist du auf der sicheren Seite


 Stimmt doch gar nicht, B75 ist dich der "7"ner Chipsatz.


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Also die Komponenten sind es mir Wert!
Z77 auf jeden!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du eh ein Z77-Board nehmen willst, würde ich den i5-3570K (zum Übertakten) dazu nehmen.


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Also die Komponenten sind es mir Wert!
> Z77 auf jeden!



Was dir bei nem 3450 genau gar nichts bringt, da du den nicht weit übertakten kannst....

H77 oder B75 reichen da völlig aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

Das dir eine Sache bewusst wird: B75 H77 Z77 sind im Grunde alles die gleiche Funktionen, bloß werden ein teil davon bei B75 und H77 deaktiviert. Z77 brauchst du nut wenn du übertakten willst.
Wenn du das nicht willst je nach Austattungsbedarf H77 oder B75


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Sagen wir mal so ich will nicht übertakten, aber die Möglichkeit will ich mir offen halten!


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Dann musst Du auch den 3570K nehmen. Sonst wäre das sinnfrei . http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html . Spätestens beim übertakten brauchst Du auch nen potenten CPU-Kühler a la Macho, Brocken, Matterhorn Pure, Scythe Mugen 3 etc.....


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich fasse noch mal zusammen.

Z77 + i5 3570K + 7970 OC!

Was ist mit der Festplatte?


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ne Seageate Barracuda F3?


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja was jetzt die Seagate die Locuza gepostet hat oder die Wester Digital?

Ich passe den 1 Post noch mal an!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Die sind beide gut. Persönlich würde ich die Seagate kaufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Seagate


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

@Softy
dein Postfach ist voll!

Welche genau?
Die die Locuza gepostet hat?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 in der gewünschten Größe


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Produktvergleich Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ), Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) | Geizhals Deutschland

Postfach ist wieder zum Zuspammen freigegeben


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat den die .14 drin?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die 7200.14 als 3000GB Variante als externe Festplatte. Sehr schnell, sehr leise  sehr heiß


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Meinst mit sehr heiß, sehr geil, oder sehr heiß?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> sehr heiß


 
Das liegt aber eher am Case würde ich mal sagen. Wenn du die HDD in Plastik verpackst anstatt Alu kann die Wärme nicht abgeführt werden.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das liegt am Gehäuse. Ansonsten ist das eine super HDD


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist die Festplatte schneller als 80 mb s?

Also "sehr heiß" geht garnicht.

die Western Digital wird kühler sein.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, locker  Ich such mal nen HD Tune Screenshot oder so. Moment


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das liegt am Gehäuse. Ansonsten ist das eine super HDD


 
Genau. Wenn du sie normal einbaust ist sie nicht anders als andere HDD.

PS: Kauf dir mal ein vernünftiges Case für die HDD.


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke, es wird die Seagate!

Das Gehäuse will ich haben, da ich eins von Chieftec besitze un da einen Kaffe drüber geschüttet habe und alles ok ist!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Bitte schön: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Threshold schrieb:


> PS: Kauf dir mal ein vernünftiges Case für die HDD.



Ich werd die HDD da sicher nicht rauspuhlen  Ist eh nur eine Backup-HDD, die läuft also nicht stundenlang unter Last.


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Scheint schnell zu sein!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die ist unverschämt schnell  Fast schon eine SSD


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

8 gb ram oder 16 gb ram und warum?

Ich denke 8 reichen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

8gB reichen zum Zocken.

16GB nur bei proffesi. Bild und Videobearbeitung


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

8GB RAM reichen aus zum Spielen für die nächsten paar Jahre. 

Hast Du mal einen Link zu dem Gehäuse? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Macho da reinpasst


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

BTW: Falls dir der RAM ausgehen sollte, kannst du auch notfalls noch 8GB dazukaufen 
Was ich aber bei Spielen kaum glaube


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke, 20,5 cm reichen!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Danke, 20,5 cm reichen!



Das würde mir auch reichen  

Aber mal im Ernst, die Gehäusebreite ansich sagt nichts aus, entscheidend ist der Abstand Mainboard-Tray zu Seitenwand. Außerdem ist die Belüftung bei dem Gehäuse nicht optimal mit diesen 92mm Turbinen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Nicht die Gehäusebreite ist wichtig, sondern der Abstand zwischen MB-Tray und Seitenwand


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie groß darf der beim Macho sein?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Der Macho ist 162mm hoch.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Aber es sollten schon 165 mm sein, sonst stößt er an der Seitenwand an


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja und du glaubst das 430mm Abstand zur Seitewand nicht reichen?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommst Du auf 430mm?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne kein Case das 430 mm breit ist


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

? Weil das Gehäuse 205mm breit ist und der Macho 162mm breit ist!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Achso, Du meinst 43mm 

Schreib doch mal eine email an den Chieftech Support und erfrage die maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Du musst von der CPU bis zur Aussenwand messen .


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe = 155mm : BM-01B (Bravo Serie / Midi Tower / mATX, ATX) 

´Tschuldigung für Doppelpost


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok meine gehört zu haben das jemand einen Macho in ein 205mm Gheäuse gepackt hat.
Aber es war 1 oder 2mm Platz.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ist aber glaub ich ein anderes Modell 

-->> http://www.chieftec.de/de/gehaeuse/midi-tower-high-end/bh-01b-b-b.html


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Genau, dann passt es vll!

Ich meine das BH 01 B B B mit 205 und nicht 190!

Ich rufe an Softy.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, vertan . Bei 205mm Breite sollte der Macho passen


----------



## NiCo-pc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke, hast du einen Link oder ich rufe an?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

Besser anrufen. Wenn ins 190mm breite Bravo 155mm passen, sollte der Macho schon ins 205mm breite reingehen, aber ich weiss es nicht. Alternative wäre z.B. Alpenföhn Brocken. Sehr schönes Teil, ähnlich gut wie der Macho, 157mm hoch. Passt auf jeden Fall .

Ins Bitfenix Shinobi passt der Macho auch. Sehr gutes Gehäuse.


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

Yo den Brocken habe ich verbaut 

Guter Kühler (i5 3570k @ stock --> 60 Grad max unter Prime95)


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht die aktuelle geplante Zusammenstellung denn aus ()?


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja alles klar!

Grafikkarte : Gigabyte 670 OC
Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 16GB DDR 3 1600
CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
Gehäuse : Chieftec Bravo MIdi
Mainboard : MSI Z77A GD65
Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
CPU : i5 3570K oder I7 3770K?

Ich will alles damit machen!

Ich spiele in 1920x1200 4xMSAA 16xAF DX11 Max Settings.
Win 7 64 SP1.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

8GB reichen nur zum Spielen völlig aus.

Der K2 hat etwas mehr Reserve nach oben, falls Du sehr stark übertakten willst, was aber nicht alltagstauglich ist. 4,5GHz bekommst Du mit dem Macho i.d.R. auch hin.

Netzteil reicht auch die 550 Watt Variante.

Sonst prima


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke,

Da Arbeitsspeicher nicht die Welt kostet kann ichs mir noch überlegen.
Was ist der Vorteil momentan von 16gb?
OK dann bleibt es der Macho.
650 Watt nehme ich für eine eventuell stärkere Grafikkarte oder Cpu und übertakten.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Momentan sind 16 GB nur sinnvoll bei aufwändiger Videobearbeitung.

Auch das 550 Watt Netzteil reicht für jede Single-GPU-Grafikkarte + OC völlig aus, Dein Rechner wird unter Last ~250 Watt ziehen.

Selbst mit der GTX 690 komme ich kaum über 400 Watt Verbrauch.


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe nochmal angepasst.


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

Zum Spielen reicht der i5-3570K völlig aus, der i7 ist nur 2-3% schneller: Test: Intel

Und das auch nur wegen der geringfügig höheren CPU-Frequenz.


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich will mit ihm auch arbeiten, wie wirken sich denn die 8 Threats und 8mb L3 cache aus?


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Oktober 2012)

Machst du denn AUFWENDIGE Videobearbeitung, und nutzt du Software, die so viele Threads auch nutzen kann (z.B.: Sony Vegas Pro, Adobe Premiere Pro)?


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich nicht, noch nicht.
Würde den ein I5 3570K trotzdem damit einigermßen klar kommen?

Die Sache ist die: Ich will ihn sehr lange benutzen!


----------



## soth (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja mit dem i5 kann man natürlich auch Videobearbeitung betreiben, das Encoding dauert eben  etwas länger...


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, noch nicht.
> Würde den ein I5 3570K trotzdem damit einigermßen klar kommen?



Natürlich würde er.
Wenn du aber lieber den i7 haben willst und dir der Aufpreis egal ist dann kauf dir den i7. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Genau, nicht am falschen ende sparen.

Grafikkarte : Gigabyte 670 OC
Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 16 gb DDR 3 1600
CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
Gehäuse : Chieftec Bravo MIdi
Mainboard : MSI Z77A GD65
Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
CPU : I7 3770K


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht was du mit einem 650 Watt Netzteil willst? 
Der Rechner braucht keine 300 Watt.


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Also erstmal fett!!!
Leute 10€.
Ich weiß halt nicht was die Zukunft sagt.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das reicht doch locker be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## NiCo-pc (31. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir einer erklären, wie FXAA und SMAA funktioniert?


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Oktober 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, wie FXAA und SMAA funktioniert?


 
Wie es funktioniert oder wie man es einstellt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2012)

Einstellen tut man es doch im treiber oder?
WIe es funktioniert überlassse ich lieber wem anders


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Einstellen tut man es doch im treiber oder?
> WIe es funktioniert überlassse ich lieber wem anders


 
Ja im Treiber stellt man es ein. Ich glaube auch, dass er das meint, denn wer will bitte wissen, wie FXAA und SMAA funktioniert


----------



## NiCo-pc (1. November 2012)

?Was willst du denn??
Das weißt du nicht?
Das ist ein Filter!
Ich wollte wissen was er zb bringt!
@jeanyboy
Von dir will ich es sicher nicht wissen...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. November 2012)

Meiner Erinnerung nach ist fxaa ein sogenannter bildwascher der das Bild weich wischt somit auch die Kanten das geht aber auskosten von der bildschärfe.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, wie FXAA und SMAA funktioniert?


 
Das AA steht in beiden Fällen für Anti-Aliasing.
SMAA benutzt halt eine andere Filtermethode als FXAA.
FXAA ist relativ neu.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

FXAA macht alles matschig, kostet aber nicht so viel Grafikleistung.

MSAA ist die gängigste Art der Kantenglättung, weniger matschig als FXAA, kostet etwas mehr Grafikleistung als FXAA.

Supersampling ist die beste Kantenglättung, frisst aber Grafikleistung zum Frühstück 

Die Edith bringt einen Link vorbei: http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/pra...49/maximale_bildqualitaet_in_jedem_spiel.html


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2012)

Ich mache 128bit Supersampling. 
Mit 16 fach Downsampling.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

Bei Minesweeper oder was? 

Stell mal im Treiber AA: Multi-GPU 64x CSAA und AA-Transparenz: Multi-GPU 16x (Supersample) ein 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man es übertreibt, wird es auch zu matschig und das Spiel verkommt zur Dia-Show


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2012)

Ich will es aber nicht zu matschig habe. 
Ich will die Details sehen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (6. November 2012)

Es wird:
           Grafikkarte : Asus 670 DC2
           Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 8 gb DDR 3 1600
           CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
           Gehäüse : Chieftec Bravo Midi
           Mainboard : MSI Z77A GD65
           Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
           Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
           CPU : I5 3570K


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

Netzteil reicht immer noch eine Nummer kleiner. Ansosnten passt das so (falls der Macho in das Gehäuse passt )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Bei MSI Boards geht doch kein Offset, oder ?

@Softy: Hast du mal behauptet


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

MSI und offset Mode ist ein rotes Tuch.


----------



## NiCo-pc (6. November 2012)

Kein Offset?


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Dass du es nicht einfach hast wenn du bei MSI Boards über den Offset die Spannung anpassen willst.
Willst du bei MSI übertakten geht die Anpassung der Spannung nur wenn die Spannung gefixt wird.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Bei MSI nicht


----------



## NiCo-pc (6. November 2012)

Brauch ich das fürs übertakten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Ist sinnvoll 

Andere MBs: Gigabyte Z77 D3H oder Z77X D3H


----------



## NiCo-pc (6. November 2012)

Das MSI läßt sich doch wunderbar übertakten!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Es hat aber kein Offset  

Die Funktion fehlt einfach


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Das MSI läßt sich doch wunderbar übertakten!


 
Klar kannst du mir MSI übertakten. Mit jedem Z77 kannst du eine K CPU übertakten.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

Eins von diesen würde ich kaufen: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NiCo-pc (7. November 2012)

Das Enermax kostet nur 8€ mehr als das 550 Watt Modell!

Grafikkarte : Asus 670 DC2
           Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 8 gb DDR 3 1600
           CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
           Gehäüse : Chieftec Bravo Midi
           Mainboard : Asus P8Z77 V
           Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
           Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
           CPU : I5 3570K
Lüfter : 4x Enermax T.B silence
Sounkarte : Asus Xonar DX 7.1


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. November 2012)

Du brauchst nicht das UD3H, das D3H reicht dicke


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht das UD3H, das D3H reicht dicke


 
Lass ihm doch das UD3H.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. November 2012)

Ich mein ja nur


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

Das Netzteil ist auch etwas Groß!


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Wie wäre es als Kompromiss mit einem E9 580 Watt. Reicht auch für ein Sli.


----------



## TheJumper0 (8. November 2012)

Wofür brauchst du eine Z77X Board ?
Willst du SLI oder Crossfire betreiben ?

Nicht das ichs dir ausreden will , ist ein super Board (habs ja selbst )

Aber ist halt rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Wie wäre es als Kompromiss mit einem E9 580 Watt. Reicht auch für ein Sli.


 Das würde cih so jetzt nicht sagen^^


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Für ein gtx 670sli reicht das Netzteil locker.

So ein i5 3570k 4 ghz mit 2 gtx 670 wird nicht über 500 Watt kommen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Und ? Man macht SLi sofort oder nie


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Man kauft aber auch kein 650 Watt Netzteil. Habe auch ein 580 Watt Netzteil, möchte aber nächstes oder übernachstes jahr ne gtx 790/890 kaufen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. November 2012)

So Leute, so sieht er aus:
Grafikkarte : Asus 7970 DC2
           Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 16GB DDR 3 1600
           CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
           Gehäuse : Chieftec Bravo Midi BH 01 BBB
           Mainboard : Asus P8Z77 V
           Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
           Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
           CPU : I5 3570K
Lüfter : 1x silent wings pure 120
Lüfter : 3x silent wings pure 92
SSD : Samsung 830 Basic
SSD Rahmen : Ultron 2,5


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Ja, bis auf das PSU, aber


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Ja, das Thema hatten wir ja schon gefühlte 20 mal


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Nur das Netzteil ist ein wenig übertrieben. Und warum eigendlich ein ASUS mainboard? Ob in der Preisklasse nicht eventuel ASRock oder Gigabyte zu bevorzugen sind.


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Nur das Netzteil ist ein wenig übertrieben. Und warum eigendlich ein ASUS mainboard? Ob in der Preisklasse nicht eventuel ASRock oder Gigabyte zu bevorzugen sind.


 du meinst in der leistnugsklasse. denn das asus board ist in einer anderen preisklasse


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Haha

Also ein ASRock extreme 4 Z77 wäre eigendlich das optimalste. Viele Anschlüsse, gut verarbeitet usw.


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

Oder ein Ga-z77x-d3h oder so


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. November 2012)

Wo sind denn generell die Unterschiede Gigabyte und Asus?


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. November 2012)

Gigabyte hat ne bessere quallität, und kühlere Spawas.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. November 2012)

das das Asus teurer ist.
Sind aber beide sehr gut kannst nach aussehen und preis entscheiden. 
ich wüsste nicht was das Asus besser könnte als das Gigabyte.


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. November 2012)

Weiß ich auch nicht. beide kommen für mich in frage.
Wieso bessere Qualität?
Was mir einfällt, das Asus würde warscheinlich ohne Bios update direkt fukktionieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Das Gigabyte hat einfach ein besseres P/L Verhältnis. Das reicht auch, das Asus brauchst du nicht.


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Ich habe gerade einen Test vom Catalyst 12.11 gelesen!
Der Performance Gewinn ist ja krass!


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2012)

Ja der Treiber ist echt sehr gut geworden. Besondern beeindruckend was da bei BF3 für Steigerungen möglich sind.
Das zeigt auch dass die Rohleistung der AMD Karten sehr hoch ist.


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Ja genau. Das sind ja wirklich 75 FPS!

Wenn ich v-sync anschalte habe ich doch ca. 60 FPS, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Maximal 75 FPS, manchmal wirst du auch Drops auf 50 haben


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Ich möchte bei hardwareversand bestellen!
Komme ich da auch an die Never Settle Aktion?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Ja, HWV macht auch mit


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Ja, das ist ja geil!
Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

http://sites.amd.com/de/promo/Documents/never-settle-multi-bundle-offer-landing_de.html


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Was muß ich beachten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Bei was ?


----------



## NiCo-pc (10. November 2012)

Habe ich die Spiele Schlüssel automatisch?
Wie komme ich an die AMD Never Settle Spiele?
Keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## BeatBlaster (11. November 2012)

Man bekommt halt die codes zugeschickt. Wahrscheinlich per mail.


----------



## NiCo-pc (11. November 2012)

Danke,
Einfach kaufen und dann bekomme ich sie zugeschickt!?
Ja wunderbar!


----------



## NiCo-pc (11. November 2012)

Jup! unterstützen alle Spiele DX11?


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

Nein, nur viele neue Spiele.


----------



## NiCo-pc (11. November 2012)

Softy, so blöd bin ich dann auch nicht!
Ich meine die 4 AMD Never Settle Spiele!
Also 1 Far Cry 3
2 Sleepding Dogs
3 Hitman Absolution
4 MOH WF 20%

Threshold hat es mir beantwortet, alle!


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

gidf.de...


Alle laufen mit DX11


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Cool!
So sieht der PC momentan aus!
Irgenwelche Vorschläge?

Grafikkarte : Asus 7970 DC2
           Ram : Corsair Vegenance LP 16GB DDR 3 1600
           CPU Kühler : Termalright Macho Rev 2
           Gehäuse : Fractal Design R4
           Mainboard : Asus P8Z77 V
           Netzteil : Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
           Festplatte : Seagate 7200.14 1000 gb
           CPU : I5 3570K
SSD : Samsung 830 Basic

Das Netzteil bleibt so groß!


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Das Netzteil ist überdimensioniert, die 550 Watt Variante reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Ich möchte die GTX 800 reinbauen können!


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Ja, das wird auch mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil gehen. Die Grafikkarten werden in letzter Zeit immer sparsamer.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Welche Gehäuselüfter? 1x 120mm 3x 92 mm!
Kühl ,leise und nicht so teuer!?
PWM oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 92mm (T9225-MR-PWM/BL025) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Wenn ich die Pure nehme und sie voll laufen lassen will, kann ich sie dann am Mainboard anschließen?
Oder soll ich sie vll am Netzteil anschließen!?
3x Fan 1x Optional Fan!
Ich will nicht über 40€ nur für Lüfter ausgeben!


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2012)

Qualität hat nun mal seinen Preis.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Wenn ich die Pure doch voll laufen lassen will?
Mich stört es nicht!
Zum Preis, lieber etwas preiswerter und etwas lauter!


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2012)

Du könntest Dir die Lüfter auch sparen, indem Du gleich ein anderes Case nimmst, wo schon gescheite Lüfter drinne sind.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Ich besitze dieses Gehäuse bereits!
Das einzige Gehäuse, was noch zusätzlich in Frage kommen würde, wäre dieses!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/526821!
Die Frage wäre, wie laut der Front Lüfter ist!


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit denen? --> Arctic Cooling Arctic F9 PWM, 92x92x25mm, 600-1800rpm, 59.5m³/h, 30dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM, 120x120x25mm, 300-1350rpm, 96.8m³/h, 0.5 Sone Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Ja die finde ich auch super, nur haben die sehr dünne Kabel und sind nicht gesleevt!
Ich glaube die Be quiet Pure sind mir nicht zu laut , wenn ich sie voll laufen lasse!
Ansonsten kaufe ich halt die Bequiet PWM oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Die kannst du nur regeln, wenn dein MB ein PWM Anschluss hat.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Hat jemand eine Gehäuse Empfehlung?
Es sollte schlicht sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Bitfenix Shinobi . BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

anidees Ai6 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2012)

Oder der Hammer Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU.
Frag mal Rosigatton, der ist davon begeistert.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Cool, das R 4 nehme ich!
Gibts das noch?


----------



## Jeanboy (14. November 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder der Hammer Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU.
> Frag mal Rosigatton, der ist davon begeistert.


 
Ne, der hat seins schon längst entsorgt, weils total ******* ist... Aber der Vertrag mit Fractal Design läuft halt noch 

Das z.B: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2 Lüfter sollten es mind. sein... Bei OC vielleicht sogar 3-4


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. November 2012)

Ich hoffe die Engpässe sind bald Geschichte!


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Ist voll geil das Gehäuse. Fractal hat echt momentan nen Lieferengpass, nicht nur bei dem Fenster, auch das R4 ist fast überall vergriffen . Warum nur  ?


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Warum nur  ?



Vermutlich deswegen : PNL-tec GmbH meldet Insolvenz an - ComputerBase


----------



## umax_beo (14. November 2012)

Die 5870 im neuen System würde die CPU ausbremsen.
Nie neues mit altem mischen, zahlt sich nicht aus.
Die Zusammenstellung ist gut.





MichFancy schrieb:


> Ich würde den i5 3570K nehmen,der reicht locker,bei der Grafikkarte naja die 5870 ist ja schnell genug, aber wenns am Geld nicht fehlt hol dir die 7970.
> 
> Kannst ja mal hier gucken, Radeon HD 5870 vs Radeon HD 7970 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Ja so ein Mist  . Ich dachte, da hängt nur Rasurbo dran. Die werden jawohl hoffentlich schnell nen vernünftigen Vertrieb in Deutschland finden.


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2012)

Abwarten, Fractal wird mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, um einen neuen Vertriebskanal zu eröffnen.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Das denke ich auch. Ist doch ne sehr gute Firma . Da müssten sich einige doch drum reissen.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ja so ein Mist  . Ich dachte, da hängt nur Rasurbo dran. Die werden jawohl hoffentlich schnell nen vernünftigen Vertrieb in Deutschland finden.


 
Nein. Rasurbo ist nur ein Teil des Pleite Konzerns.
Der regelt auch Fractal und noch andere.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Ich weiss. Habe den Link von Softy gelesen . Aber, deswegen wird Fractal ja wohl nicht pleite gehen .


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Habe den Link von Softy gelesen . Aber, deswegen wird Fractal ja wohl nicht pleite gehen .


 
Pleite gehen sie nicht. Nur hat PNL Tech den Vertrieb in Europa übernommen. Fractal muss also jetzt einen neuen Vertriebsweg aufbauen. Neue Partner finden. Das kann eine Weile dauern und so lange wirst du das Case wohl nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ja so ein Mist  . Ich dachte, da hängt nur Rasurbo dran. Die werden jawohl hoffentlich schnell nen vernünftigen Vertrieb in Deutschland finden.



Tja, ein dunkler Fleck auf der schneeweißen Fractal-Design-Fanboy-Weste


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Tja, ein dunkler Fleck auf der schneeweißen Fractal-Design-Fanboy-Weste


 
Das ist nicht nur ein Dunkler Fleck.  Da kündigt sich ein schwarzes Loch an.


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Muß ich die Festplatte und die SSD vor Win 7 64 installieren formatieren!?


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2012)

Am Anfang klemmst Du nur die SSD an, darauf wird dann WIN installiert.
Die Festplatte am besten erst später anstöppseln.
Die SSD wird automatisch von Windows formatiert.


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Ich kann doch beide dranlassen!
Und formatiere sie zuerst!?
Sind sie formatiert!?


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2012)

Dranlassen kannst Du auch beide. Nur musst Du dann aufpassen, das Du bei der Windowsinstallation das richtige Laufwerk auswählst.
Die SSD wird von Windows automatisch formatiert.
Die HDD musst Du nach der Windowsinstallation formatieren.


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Alles klar, das sehe ich ja!
Die SSD ist ja 128GB groß!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. November 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Alles klar, das sehe ich ja!
> Die SSD ist ja 128GB groß!


 Mach das  Ich hoffe für dich das du es siehst


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Ja türlich! Ich sehe doch dann 1000GB und 128GB!?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. November 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Ja türlich! Ich sehe doch dann 1000GB und 128GB!?


 Ja schon theoretisch schon, ich kenn aber ein paar "Spezialisten" die es selbst dann noch schaffen daneben zu klicken


----------



## Rosigatton (15. November 2012)

Danach gehst Du über die Systemsteuerung in die Geräteverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung, initialisierst die HDD und dann formatierst Du die. Dauert alles zusammen 2 Minuten .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die wären ?


 kennste nicht, aber in PC Läden die das für dich übernehmen soll das auch schon passiert sein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. November 2012)

Ok, das konnte ich mir denken


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Ich bekomme das hin, einfacher geht es nicht!
Ich habe auf meinem 2 PC 2 Partitionen!
Eine Win 7 und eine Win XP!
Wenn Ich auf meinem neuen Win 7 installieren möchte, kann Ich dann auf meinem 2 Win XP weiterbenutzen!?
Auch, wenn ich auf meinem 2 noch Win 7 installiert habe Win 7 auf meinem 2 aber nicht mehr benutze!?
1 PC 1 Lizenz!


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

Ja, das geht. Du kannst Windows 7 auf dem alten Rechner deinstallieren und dann die Lizenz für den neuen Rechner weiterverwenden. Auf dem alten kannst Du dann XP installiert lassen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (15. November 2012)

Vll kaufe ich dann ein 2 Win 7!


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2012)

Das musst du wissen wie du das machen willst.
Wenn du 2 PCs hast kannst du einen mit XP machen und einen mit 7 oder du hast noch eine Vista Lizenz.


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand bitte vll mal einen seriösen günstigsten Link für Windows 7 Proffesional 64 Bit geben!? Danke


----------



## target2804 (16. November 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand bitte vll mal einen seriösen günstigsten Link für Windows 7 Proffesional 64 Bit geben!? Danke



Gib einfach bei Amazon Windows 7 reinstallations DVD ein.


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. November 2012)

Ich kann mir also einfach eine OEM kaufen!http://www.amazon.de/Windows-professional-bit-Reinstallations-DVD-multilingual/dp/B004CR7Y6U/ref=pd_cp_sw_3!
Und dann zur Installation mein Win 7 Professional 64 bit nehmen!?


----------



## Softy (16. November 2012)

Ja, die OEM Version reicht aus.


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. November 2012)

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

Ich freue mich auch, wenn Du endlich mal bestellen würdest


----------



## NiCo-pc (19. November 2012)

Ruhig, bin fast so weit!


----------

